# How to ask doctor for anti anxiety medication?



## ming44 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, new member here. i found this site from googling my question. 

A little backround on my anxiety situation; im a guy, senior in highschool. I get really nervous when I have to read aloud to the class. I try to raise my hand atleast a few times a day but sayings 20 words doesnt compare to reading a paragraph outloud. Last school year i was asked to read a paragraph aloud and it was so bad I was stuttering, gasping for breath. my heart felt like it was going to explode it was going so fast and hard. easily the most embarrassing moment of my life.

I still get really nervous, luckily havent been asked to read anything aloud since then (hopefully that teacher told my other ones)

so its usually around this time of year i have my yearly checkup. i was thinking i could ask him for some medication? do i just say "i get really nervous when i have to read to the class"?

i havent even told my parents about my problem so idk how they will react if i ask the doctor


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Your completely normal; everyone gets nervous when they have to read aloud in class. Reconsider if you really need anti-anxiety medication.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

QuietBoy99 said:


> Your completely normal; everyone gets nervous when they have to read aloud in class. Reconsider if you really need anti-anxiety medication.


Yes, giving a presentation is the #1 fear of people in general. By itself it doesn't mean one has SA, but some of the things he says clearly suggest this really is SA:



> Last school year i was asked to read a paragraph aloud and it was so bad *I was stuttering, gasping for breath. my heart felt like it was going to explode it was going so fast and hard. easily the most embarrassing moment of my life.*


That strikes me as above the standard level of fear average folks have about reading a paragraph out loud.

As for how to ask your doctor, you certainly expressed yourself very clearly in your very first post to this board. If you can't manage to say it, you could simply print that post out and hand it to your doctor to read.

As for your parents, don't worry about them. The news tells me that 1 in 10 Americans age 12 & over is on some antidepressant. It's pretty hard to be shocked by mental illness when it's almost become the norm.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

QuietBoy99 said:


> Your completely normal; everyone gets nervous when they have to read aloud in class. Reconsider if you really need anti-anxiety medication.


I agree. See all the meds in my signature? It all started with a benzo back in 1996. I liked it so much that I started to abuse it and had to see a pdoc for this. Next step was antidepressants and when I tried to quit paroxetine I realized I couldn't live without it. Well maybe you won't join us in the med-go-round but I can assure you that if you start to take a benzo for the first time you'll just love the feeling :yes


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

There are ways to take advantage of doctors that is by blowing things right out of proportion when you do this they will end up giving you something, might have to repeat yourself a few times though make it sound like you really do need it,:teeth


----------



## ming44 (Oct 20, 2011)

so should i just tell him i get extremely nervous when having to read out loud and my body takes over?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ask for a low dose lexapro (2,5mg or 5mg) and benzo for as needed use. if benzo's dont work then you probably need a stimulant like amphetamine.


----------



## ming44 (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont want to come off as just some kid looking for legal meds though, ya know? i dont want him to think i just want to get this stuff for recreational use. so im not too sure about asking for anything specific?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just tell him you have problems with anxiety. I can tell you though that Docs are really hesitant to give psych drugs to teenagers. Your brain is still developing at that age.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ming44 said:


> I dont want to come off as just some kid looking for legal meds though, ya know? i dont want him to think i just want to get this stuff for recreational use. so im not too sure about asking for anything specific?


Ask a benzo for "as needed" at first, he'll give a limited script and you wont look like a drug seeker.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

ming44 said:


> I dont want to come off as just some kid looking for legal meds though, ya know? i dont want him to think i just want to get this stuff for recreational use. so im not too sure about asking for anything specific?


I've got the same problem. There's certain medications I can't take because of the ingredients, so if I ask for a specific med that I can actually take, my doctor will probably think I'm a drug dealer getting my month's 'supply'.

Maybe I'm just being paranoid again.


----------



## jilly1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do a lot of research. I have the same problem, print out some infrmation from the internet as well like personal stories. thats what i did, se didnt want to prescribe me benzos at first but after she saw how educated i was on it....she was not hesitant at all. Another drug" that helps is propranolol it suppresses yoour heart rate and will take down the shakiness....it didnt work SO much for me but youd be suprised how well it has helped other people...and this is not a benzo. For me i shake when i read outloud/interviews/ any social situations reall and get bad heart palpitations and tremors, therefore i take 2 mg xanax xr, 1 mg xanax as needed, Cymbalta, and i have propranolol just incase.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ming44 said:


> Hey, new member here. i found this site from googling my question.
> 
> A little backround on my anxiety situation; im a guy, senior in highschool. I get really nervous when I have to read aloud to the class. I try to raise my hand atleast a few times a day but sayings 20 words doesnt compare to reading a paragraph outloud. Last school year i was asked to read a paragraph aloud and it was so bad I was stuttering, gasping for breath. my heart felt like it was going to explode it was going so fast and hard. easily the most embarrassing moment of my life.
> 
> ...


We see so many posts from young people and students concerning anxiety in class and thinking they need meds. I think people need to be careful about making the leap between this kind of anxiety (which is fairly normal) and Social Anxiety Disorder.

It's really for a professional to decide and make a proper diagnosis. If you have problems outside of class and with normal every day interactions with people, then consider getting a diagnosis.


----------

